

Passion is the new workplace requirement – and one that should be resisted - davidgerard
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/08/do-what-you-love-miya-tokumitsu-work-creative-passion/

======
hwstar
Bring the European working time directive regulations to the US. No person
shall work more than 48 hours per week averaged over a 6 week period.

These regulations allow some crunch mode projects to occur, but not go on
forever.

I'm not optimistic that we will ever see this in the US though. The US chamber
of commerce would fight it tooth and nail.

